# كتب بترول بالعربية



## PetEngineer (25 نوفمبر 2006)

الرجاء ممن يعرف اي كتاب عن البترول بالعربية ان يضعه هنا


----------



## PetEngineer (25 نوفمبر 2006)

هندسة البترولby [URL="http://libraryhip.kfupm.edu.sa/ipac20/ipac.jsp?session=116S43R210853.88424&profile=main&uri=search=AL*!%D8%A7%D8%A8%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%87%D9%8A%D9%85%D8%8C%20%D8%A7%D8%B3%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%85%20%D9%85%D8%AD%D9%85%D9%88%D8%AF&ri=3&aspect=basic_search&menu=search&source=10.141.1.161*!training"]ابراهيم، اسلام محمود[/URL]مكتبة المجتمع العربي للنشر 2005Subjectsالبترول
Call Number: TN870 I37 2005Description: 338ص ؛ 24سم


----------



## PetEngineer (25 نوفمبر 2006)

أساسيات جيولوجيا البترولby _سيلي، ريتشارد__, السعدوني، فاضل_دار الأمل 2002Call #: *TN870 S5513 2002*


----------



## oil (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*مشكور*

مشكور اخي على هذا الموقع ولكن اجد صعوبه في تنزيل هذه الكتب اذا امكن رفعها او طريقة تنزيلها


----------



## ايمن مصر (25 نوفمبر 2006)

لم استطيع تنزيل الكتب
ومشكور اخي


----------



## احمد الورش (11 مارس 2010)

انا عاوز كتب حفر


----------



## عبد الله باسل (16 مارس 2010)

الرجاء مرسالتي على الايميل الخاص عن نوعية الكتب الراغب فيها وقمت بتنزيل مجموعة على هذا المنتدى العامر


----------



## ammar1978 (26 أبريل 2010)

thanks


----------

